# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] προβλημα στον ενυσχιτη

## black arrow

καταρχην καλησπερα!! θα σας πω μια ιστορια για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα το οποιο ειναι οθσιαστηκα ραδιο dvd πλοηγος με χριση λογισμικου android :
δουλεβε κανωνικα μεχρι τη στιγμη που ο κατοχος αποφασισε να ριξει αφρο για συντηριση του κλιματιστικου. ο αφροσ ετρεξε μεσα και δυμιουργησε προβληματα. για αρχη ο ενυσχιτης εβγαζε τον ηχο ο οποιος παραμορφονοτανε σε μεγαλη ενταση και στη συνεχεια σταματησε τελειως Παρολα αυτα η οθονη επεζε κανωνικα (αφης) και απλα δεν εβγαζε ηχο. επικηνωνησε με τον προμηθευτη(απο κινα το ειχε παρει) ο οποιοσ αφου μηλησε οπως ειπε με την αντιπρωσσοπια του ειπε πωσ πρεπει να αλαξει τον ενυσχιτη. και το εφερε το μηχανηαμ σε εμενα. οταν ανοιξα να βγαλω τον ενυσχιτη τα περισοτερα ποδια του ειχανε μαβρισει. κανω την αλαγη καθαριζω οσο μπορω και κλεινω το μηχανημα. παμε να κανουμε τη δοκιμη αρχιζει παλι ο ηχος αλα με το προβλημα που ειχε οταν πηρε τα νερα δηλαδη οταν δηναμονες παραμορφωνε τον ηχο και το επιασα πισο στον ενυσχιτη και ητανε πολυ ζεστο.
του ειπα να μη το βα λει να δουλεψει γιατι υποθετω πως δεν ητανε ο ενυσχιτησ το προβλημα αλα κατι αλο.
θελω τη γνωμη σας στο θεμα γιατι μου φενετε περιεργο ο καινουριοσ ενυσχιτησ να εχει την ιδια δυσλυτουργεια με τον προηγουμενο και αν φταει κατι αλο τι μπορει να ειναι???
ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια και συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα αλα δεν εμαθα ποτε..

----------


## p270

να σου πω οτι δεν καταλαβα τιποτα απο οσα γραφεις 
ο αφρος που πηγε στην πηγη η στον ενισχυτη; ο τελικος αν καταλαβα καλα υπαρχει κατι τετοιο για να λες αλλαγατε τον ενισχυτη γιατι αλλαχτηκε; εκτος και αν εννοης οτι αλλαξε καποιο εξαρτημα ισως ολοκληρωμενο ενιχυτη που υπαρχη μεσα στην πηγη 

γραψε καλυτερα και ποιο ξεκαθαρα τι ακριβως εκανες βαλε και φωτο 

σιγουρα παντως ο αφρος εκανε την ζημεια που θα πηγε μεσα στην πηγη

----------


## ezizu

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, όταν γράφεις "ενισχυτής", αναφέρεσαι στο ολοκληρωμένο εξοδου.
Γενικά , η παραμόρφωση που αναφέρεις, όταν αυξάνεται η ένταση, σε συνδυασμό με την αυξημένη θερμοκρασία του ολοκληρωμένου εξόδου, παραπέμπουν σε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα, που πιθανών υπάρχει, σε κάποια από τις εξόδους του ολοκληρωμένου. Το βραχυκύκλωμα  τώρα είναι πιθανό να έχει δημιουργηθεί από τον αφρό (π.χ. έχει δημιουργηθεί  βραχυκύκλωμα σε χαλκοδιαδρόμους λόγω διάβρωσης ή σε κάποιο εξάρτημα κ.λ.π. ), μπορεί όμως να οφείλεται και αλλού, όπως π.χ. σε κάποιο καλώδιο σύνδεσης των ηχείων, ίσως σε κάποιο ηχείο κ.ο.κ. 
Από την στιγμή που άλλαξες το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου, θα σου προτείνω αρχικά να εστιάσεις τους ελέγχους σου στα παραπάνω.

----------


## black arrow

Καταρχην ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμεση απαντιση. Πρωτον οταν γταφω ενυσχιτη αναφερωμαι στο ολοκληρομενο το οποιο αλαχτηκε κατοπιν οδιγιων απο την ετερια. Η φυσα τα καλοδια και τα ηχια δεν εχουνε θεμα γιατι οταν βαζει το εργοστασιακο ραδιο δουλεβουνε σωσρα. Θα στηλω ναι φοτο απλα ηθελα να μου δωσετε καποια κατεφθινση. Οσο για το που πηγε ο αφρος δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε γιατι ο ιδιοκτιτης δεν του εδωσε ιδιετερη σημασια και το ανοιξε μετα απο μερικες μερες. Καποιο τροπο για να κηνηθω και να ψαξω??

Θα ανεβασω και φοτο

----------


## p270

μπορει να εχει βλαβη στα γυρω υλικα που απαρτιζουν το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη η στον προενισχυτη του μηχανηματος 

οπως καταλαβαινεις ετσι απλα δεν γινεται να σου δωσουμε βοηθεια 

και μιας και ειναι android δεν του κανεις και μια επαναφορα συστηματος λογικα θα εχει τετοια επιλογη μηπως απλα εχει αλλαξει κατι στο λειτουργικο

----------


## black arrow

Το λυτουργικο και η αναβαθμιση του ειναι κατι που ετσι κι αλοιως θα γινει απλα παραμενει το προβλημα της υπερθερμανσης. Και επιδη στο εσωτερικο απο οτι ειδα εχει "πουρακι" για τη θερμοκρασια οταν το αφησα αρκετα σε υψιλη ενταση εκοψε απο θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα πω κάτι που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό...μήπως έχει πρόβλημα παραπίσω και στέλνει DC στην έξοδο? 
Μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κανένας αποζευκτικός η όπως τους λένε....

----------


## black arrow

θα μπορουσα να δεχτω την περιπτοση τησ dc τασης οσο αφορα την παραμορφωση του ηχου αλα γιατι να ζεστενετε ο ενυσχιτης σε σημειο να κεγετε οπως εγυνε με τον πρωτο? την περιπτωση βλαβης στον προενυσχιτη την σκεφτομαστε? και καταρχιν ενα τετοιο μηχανημα εχει προενυσχιτη? αλα και αν εχει που ειναι και τι να κοιταξω? ανεβαζω και καποιεσ φοτο

----------


## p270

ισως οπως σου γραφει και ο φιλος ποιο πανω εχει προβλημα ποιο πισω και ισως ταλαντωνει τωρα το μηχανημα αν δεν κανεις μετρησεις ακρη δεν θα βρεις ,οπως σου εγραψα και ποιο πανω πρεπει να δεις τι γινεται και με τα γυρω υλικα 

αληθεια γιατι κατηγορια τιμης μιλαμε οτι ειναι το μηχανακι;

----------


## nyannaco

> θα μπορουσα να δεχτω την περιπτοση τησ dc  τασης οσο αφορα την παραμορφωση του ηχου αλα γιατι να ζεστενετε ο  ενυσχιτης σε σημειο να κεγετε οπως εγυνε με τον πρωτο?


Αν εχεις DC ταση στην εξοδο, το ηχειο τραβαει ρευμα μεσα απο το ολοκληρωμενο εξοδου και το ζεσταινει.

----------


## black arrow

αυτες ειναι οι photo που τραβηξα οποιος μπορει να δωσει μια καθοδηγηση θα το εκτιμουσα οσον αφορα το πως να ψαξω και απο που να αρχισω

το κοστος του μηχανιματος ειναι μεγαλο 400-450 euro περιπου

17036825_10211569665064806_1584478052_o.jpg17203586_10211664179907618_969481441_n.jpg17238333_10211664179867617_1125767333_n.jpg17238442_10211664180467632_791792630_n.jpg17238731_10211664180267627_166104981_n.jpg


πισω στην πλατη ειναι δεμενο το ολοκληρομενο του ενυσχιτη

----------


## ezizu

Στο ολοκληρωμένο που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, έχουν πάθει διάβρωση τα ποδαράκια του.
Θα πρέπει αρχικά να καθαριστούν καλά, επειδή η διάβρωση μπορεί να έχει δημιουργήσει κάποια αντίσταση (έως βραχυκύκλωμα) μεταξύ κάποιων ποδιών και αν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται θα πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το ολοκληρωμένο.

Αν τώρα το ολοκληρωμένο που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το παλιό (δηλαδή αυτό που είχε το μηχάνημα όταν έπεσαν οι αφροί) και έχει πλέον αλλαχτεί,δοκίμασες να δουλέψεις το μηχάνημα χωρίς να συνδέσεις ηχεία και αν ναι, συνεχίζει να ζεσταίνεται το ίδιο;
Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις και  ποιος είναι ο τύπος του ολοκληρωμένου.

----------


## black arrow

αυτο που φενετε στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι το παλιο και αλαχτηκε. πραγματι ειχανε διαβρωση τα ποδια του και πανω στην πλακετα πολες μαιλες τα οποια και καθαρισα οσο μπορουσα. το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι το TDA-7388. υπαρχει περιπτοση το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα θα εχει και προενυσχιτη? αυτο που λες να το δοκιμασω χωρισ ηχεια θα δω τι μπορει να γινει γιατι θα πρεπει να ωγαλο καλοδια απο τη φυσα για να απομονωσω τα ηχεια

----------


## ezizu

Κάποια βαθμίδα προενίσχυσης σίγουρα υπάρχει.
Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό : "_θα δω τι μπορει να γινει γιατι θα πρεπει να ωγαλο καλοδια απο τη φυσα για να απομονωσω τα ηχεια_" ; 
Τους όποιους ελέγχους  στο μηχάνημα, τους κάνεις πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο ;

----------


## black arrow

βασικα δεν χριαστηκε να παρω καποια μετριση και η αλαγη του ολοκληρωμενου που καναμε ηταν οδηγεια της εταιριας. τωρα για αυτο που μου λες να το λυτουργησω χωρις ηχεια επιδη δεν εχω το μηχανημα εγω θα ρωτησω το φιλο μου αν μπορει να κανει τη δοκιμη. αν υπαρχει οπως λες καποια βαθμιδα προενυσχιτη και θεωρισουμε μια πιθανη βλαβη την dc ταση που ανεφερε ο φυλος νωριτερα θα μπορουσε να προερχετε απο τον προενυσχιτη? γιατι αυτο που σκεφτωμαι ειναι πως αν υπαρχουνε βραχυκυκλωμενοι διαδρομοι σε αυτο το χαος που επικρατει στο μηχανημα δεν υπαρχει πιθανωτητα επισκεβης.... διορθοστε με αν κανω λαθος. για αυτο κοιταω να δω τι αλο μπορει να ειναι που να μπορουμε και να το βρουμε αλα και να το διορτηοσουμε

----------


## ezizu

Συνήθως, στις (τέσσερις) εισόδους του ολοκληρωμένου εξόδου (TDA7388, στα πόδια : 11,12,14,15 αντίστοιχα) υπάρχουν πυκνωτές, οι οποίοι είναι σε σειρά  με την έξοδο της όποιας βαθμίδας προενίσχυσης. 
Οπότε, αν όντως ισχύει αυτό και στο μηχάνημά σου, δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει διέλευση DC, από τον προενισχυτή προς το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου.
Θεωρώ πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο, σε τέτοιου είδους βλάβη, να μπορέσει κάποιος (ιδιαίτερα βέβαια αν δεν έχει και αρκετή πείρα-γνώσεις) να βγάλει άκρη, κάνοντας τους όποιους ελέγχους - μετρήσεις, έχοντας συνδεδεμένο το μηχάνημα πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο.
 Για να μπορέσεις να επισκευάσεις το μηχάνημα, είναι καλύτερα νομίζω, να το βγάλεις από το αυτοκίνητο και να το δουλέψεις με κάποιο κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό (π.χ. 12V / 2-3A).

Μην σε τρομάζει το <<χάος>>, όπως γράφεις, που επικρατεί στο εσωτερικό του μηχανήματος, πιθανότητες επισκευής, υπό προϋποθέσεις, σαφώς και υπάρχουν.

Αν μπορείς βγάλε κάποιες καθαρές φωτογραφίες τις δυο πλευρές της κεντρικής πλακέτας και ιδιαίτερα στα πόδια και τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους που αφορούν τις εξόδους του ολοκληρωμένου TDA7388 ( οι έξοδοι του ολοκληρωμένου είναι τα πόδια : 3-5, 7-9, 17-19, 21-23).

----------

